# 2 new bottle kids, 2 awful diseases??



## lillyahoo (Apr 14, 2022)

So, this is my 3rd set of bottle babies, and I had no problems with the first 2 sets.  I guess I was just lucky maybe?

All of our previous herd had been rehomed when my kiddos became young adults & moved away, so 2 weeks ago I was goatless.  But....a friend of mine texted me weekend before last with pictures of a pair of bottle kids a farmer at the local farmer's market was looking to rehome, and of course I got sucked into taking them.

And now I'm here.  On the disease forum.

One was slightly lame when he came home, and after seeing shifting lameness and a stiff posture I had him tested for CAE last week.  I'm still waiting for that result, but it should be back by tomorrow.

The OTHER had a bump on his nose that swelled and then burst last weekend.  So I hustled a sample down to the university vet lab, which just came back positive for Trueperella (Arcanobacterium) pyogenes, along with Enterococcus sp.

Do I just put them both down at this point?  I have some health issues myself that, from a first reading, could be bad to combine with the infections that have been confirmed in the second goat.  And although the Trueperalla goat looks healthy at this point, the one I suspect CAE in is beginning to look scruffy and thinner than he should be.

I also have chickens, a dog and cats, and the Trueperalla is contagious to all those as well...


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 15, 2022)

Horrible...  huge bummer...

But yes...

Put them both down fast and super sanitize everything.


----------

